# Hymer B584 Problems!



## TeamHymer

Bought a B584 [2000] in February and all has gone well until this weekend! Two problems : (1) when the fuel gauge drops to about three quarters full it has a mind of its own! - it repeatedly rises and falls between empty and the correct level, and all points in between. Is this a known fault, and is there a simple solution? (2) the shower flow has started to work intermittently. It does not always activate the water pump, but when the tap in the wash basin is opened at the same time the pump works, and water comes out of the shower. Ant thoughts of a cause/solution? This is my first motorhome and my first posting, so any help would be appreciated. Cheers, Peter


----------



## Carper

TeamHymer said:


> Bought a B584 [2000] in February and all has gone well until this weekend! Two problems : (1) when the fuel gauge drops to about three quarters full it has a mind of its own! - it repeatedly rises and falls between empty and the correct level, and all points in between. Is this a known fault, and is there a simple solution? (2) the shower flow has started to work intermittently. It does not always activate the water pump, but when the tap in the wash basin is opened at the same time the pump works, and water comes out of the shower. Ant thoughts of a cause/solution? This is my first motorhome and my first posting, so any help would be appreciated. Cheers, Peter


Hi Peter

Not sure about the fuel gauge problem, though i'm sure that someone will be along soon with a possible reason/solution.

The shower tap problem will be the micro-switch which activates the pump. we had 2 go, kitchen and bathroom, at the same time. Replaced the kitchen taps, but have managed to live with the bathroom one. We managed to cadge a replacement switch at the dusseldorf show for the bathroom tap. I know that there have been previous posts on this subject, and again i expect that someone will be along soon to point you in the right direction.

Welcome to the forum

Doug


----------



## mangothemadmonk

Not sure put could be tank sensor, bad earth for fuel gauge.

As for the shower I would go with Carper and say the microswitch on the shower tap.

Hope you get sorted.

Johnny F


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Hymer B584*

Hi, had a similar but different problem with our temp gauge, RAC man suggested disconnecting the engine battery,putting a bulb across the cables to completely drain the system of any residual current, then reconnect the battery, EUREKA the problem was solved!!
curlyboy


----------



## Pard

Re the fuel gauge, I had the same problem with my B564 (also 2000 reg). My Fiat service agent - who is one of the helpful ones - said it was a known Ducato fault, and he could fix it - at a cost, but there was no guarantee it would not recur. He suggested living with it to see what happened if I could avoid running out of fuel. I did and the problem's gone away (for around 12 months now). Only once or twice has the gauge lapsed again, quite briefly, but so far has always quickly recovered. I think it might just have been caused by running the tank too low too often, and I rarely let it get too empty now. So maybe wait and see?


----------



## zoro

Re water micro pump switch
Ask O'Leary spares a to see if they have any pump switches

[email protected]

Steve F


----------



## raynipper

TeamHymer said:


> Bought a B584 [2000] in February and all has gone well until this weekend! Two problems : (1) when the fuel gauge drops to about three quarters full it has a mind of its own! - it repeatedly rises and falls between empty and the correct level, and all points in between. Is this a known fault, and is there a simple solution? (2) the shower flow has started to work intermittently. Peter


Hello Peter.
Ironically I have just spent a testing time at Le Mans for a week and came home to the same two problems you describe on my Fiat Based 2000 Hobby 750.

I guessed it would be an earth causing the fuel gage dance but mine also puts the low fuel light on as well.

The water problem on mine is the washhand basin cold tap does not energise the pump. All other stictches activate and give good flow.

Ray.


----------



## roytheboy

*FAULTY FUEL GAUGE AND WATER MICROSWITCH*

HI PETER
SEEN YOUR PROBLEM FEW TIMES NOW. MY REOLVE WAS:-
FUEL GAUGE? FOUND THAT THE FLOAT  MECHCHANISM WAS NOT MAKING CONTACT PROPERLY WITH SLIDE BOARD SO IF ACCESSABLE TAKE OUT SENDER FROM TANK CLEAN SLIDER BOARD WITH VERY FINE WIRE BRUSH THEN REPLACE AND CHECK EARTH. 

AS FOR MICRO SWITCH :? THESE CAN BE EXPENSIVE 8O AND HASSLE OF TRYING TO GET AND REPLACE TAPS CAN BE A BIND, :x WHAT I DID WAS TO CUT WIRES FROM FAULTY SWITCH AND TO INSTALL A FIXED SWITCH AND SWITCH ON AND OFF WHEN REQUIRED.

HOPE THIS HELPS   
ROY


----------



## TeamHymer

Thanks Roytheboy, glad to see the old posting again! Just back from a 5 week trip round the coast of France, and guess what? - the fuel gauge problem has resolved itself without any help from me! One of the interesting aspects of motorhoming. As far as the shower problem - I got Peter Hambilton to replace the tap whilst the m/h was in for a habitation service. All seems okay for now! Happy motorhoming
Cheers, Peter


----------



## raynipper

Hi Peter,
I found on our recent trip to Holland when the fuel gage played up a toot on the horn brought it back immediately to working again. Indicating an earth problem.

I have examined my shower single lever tap which stopped working and for the life of me can't see how to dismantle it to gain access to the microswitch. I'm now looking at removing the whole ceiling panel of the shower cubicle.

Ray.


----------

